# Various problems



## AdAndrews (29 Oct 2009)

Hi all, i wouldnt usually so this without researching first but ive got the flu, anyways i have a good few different types of algaer in my nano:

green hair
BBA
and a black-ish branchy type one.

my co2 is high high, and drop checker reads yellow
i dose 2ml tpn+, 1l pottassium phosphate daily along with 1ml ae carbon
tank volume is 35litres


thanks.


----------



## JamesM (29 Oct 2009)

Flow?

Light and water changes?

These are usually caused by fluctuating co2, so check your flow is getting to all corners, and move the drop checker around now and then to check all areas. 

Make sure you do water changes before co2 and lights on and dose straight after. Liquid Carbon will help clear them up, but this doesn't solve the route cause.


----------



## AdAndrews (29 Oct 2009)

light is by 2x11w arc pods.
and filtration is by 1x ttex600, although the nano set of lily pipes i have on them probably restrict the flow.

my water changes are usually done at night when co2 is on and so are lights, so that may be my problem then, although, i havnt done a water change for 2 weeks(before today).


----------



## Stu Worrall (29 Oct 2009)

id knock one of the lights off for a week and do some 50% water changes every couple of days.  That advice helpded me from ceg when I had problems.  Are you using 4dkh water in the drop check by the way? (just in case its reading a false yellow)


----------



## AdAndrews (29 Oct 2009)

yea its 4dkh in there, co2 is really really high, i have turned it up since i have changed to the in-line diffuser, and before then when i was running a bubble counter it was doing ridiculous bps like 6-8


----------



## JamesM (29 Oct 2009)

Well, not doing water changes wont help either, as these are essential to remove any ammonia and algae spores from the water column.

Are you increasing your dosing of liquid carbon on water change days? AE's product requires 5ml per 50 litres of water on water change days, with 1ml per 50 litres daily. Depending on your plant mass, you could increase this too - I'm currently dosing 4ml daily on a 70 litre, with 8ml on water change days... 

Not sure about TPN+ dosing as I use EI only. 

Reducing the lighting a little may also help during this recovery period 

Where is your inline diffuser located? On the filter in, or filter out?


----------



## AdAndrews (29 Oct 2009)

no, havnt been dosing more ae carbon with water changes, so will start that, and my inline diffuser is located on the filter out.


----------



## AdAndrews (30 Oct 2009)

ok, so i have tested the co2 in a different area of the tank using my drop checker, and it is yellow too, although i have noticed that my flow is very very poor, probably due to filthy filter media, which will we cleaned tommorrow, and i have reduced the light to 1x11w, thanks for your help, although i do have one last question- how long do i run only the one light for and do the 1 water change every 2 days for? am i just looking until all the algae is gone?

thanks


----------



## JamesM (30 Oct 2009)

Did you refill the DC with fresh solution?

You could probably remove quite a bit of media from the filter without too many ill effects too. I swapped all of mine in my EX700's and EX1200's for sintered glass, with just 1 sponge in each.

Basically, drop the lighting until the problem is solved, not just until the algae has gone.


----------



## AdAndrews (30 Oct 2009)

yea, the DC has been re-filled.

cheers


----------



## AdAndrews (13 Nov 2009)

I have added an external pump for circulation, and put my heater on that line so the filter only has the in-line diffuser running through it, which has increased the flow from that aswell...

However i have just thought of something, my in-line diffuser, due to the fact i have never cleaned this (had it for 2 months) as i dont know how, could this be due to the varying co2 levels? as in when the diffuser gets dirty it is harder for co2 to passs through it?

not sure if im talking rubbish..

thanks


----------



## jonesy (13 Nov 2009)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> I have added an external pump for circulation, and put my heater on that line so the filter only has the in-line diffuser running through it, which has increased the flow from that aswell...
> 
> However i have just thought of something, my in-line diffuser, due to the fact i have never cleaned this (had it for 2 months) as i dont know how, could this be due to the varying co2 levels? as in when the diffuser gets dirty it is harder for co2 to passs through it?
> 
> ...



how did you get on with that external pump is it silent ?

did you get your cal aqua nano lily pipes aswell


----------



## AdAndrews (13 Nov 2009)

The pump is tbh as quite that i think any pump will get with a 1200lph motor on it, so im pretty pleased with it.. no i havnt got the lily pipes yet, im not made of money


----------



## jonesy (13 Nov 2009)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> The pump is tbh as quite that i think any pump will get with a 1200lph motor on it, so im pretty pleased with it.. no i havnt got the lily pipes yet, im not made of money



haha was just going to say aqua essentials told me they would have some in the begining of november if i remember right, how have you got the pump set up at the minute spray bar ? 

i was thinking of getting the koralia nano for mine as where i plan to mount it you cant see it when im sitting at my desk but the only thing worrying me is that with my ex600 filter and the nano combined i will have a turnover of times 30, i think it might turn the little 49 liter into a whirlpool ?


----------



## AdAndrews (13 Nov 2009)

jonesy said:
			
		

> AdAndrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




honestly mate, imo you cant overfilter, if there were to be an overfiltered tank it would have to be ridiculous, as in 1200lph filter on a 20 litre tank, mine is great how i have it.. ive turned the external pump down a little, prob 1/3 and i have swopped over the in-line heater, so that will stop a little of the flow aswell, this has done me favours by increasing the flow of my external filter now as all that has in-line is an external co2 diffuser, 

I dont use the spraybar, i hate the things if im honest, despite the fact that it actually does do a better job.

If i were you i would do what i have done, get the same pump or similar lph one and you will probably find using cal aqua lily pipes that its just perfect flow, you probably wont even have to turn the external pump down if you have lily pipes as they also, aswell as the hoast of other things i have mentioned decrease the flow.

Its all the in-line equipment you see.
Adam.


----------

